# who here



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

woodlawnhunter said:


> who here guts their own animals? I do and I got in a discussion today with some friends and they don't know how and that their dads do theirs........


Yep I gut all mine, have ever since I was 10....


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i gut mine, my friends, and my dads( takes 10min max and is really easy). IMO if you have the ability to gut your animals; are afraid of blood, guts, smell, or whatnot, you shouldn't be hunting.


----------



## bigredtn (May 28, 2009)

thankyou, thats what exactly I think, I can understand If they hated to do pelt tanning and stuff like that(I do it alot,lol) but if you are "scared" to do it you shouldnt be hunting....lol


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

gutted every one of my deer except dad sayed when i started hunting i got one freebee and i got to gut the rest
so he gutted my first deer
then we have a big assembly line deal that we got custom made grabbels that you winch the deer up skin it and then hook the grabbel to on of the other chains and you can pull it down the track and out of the way
i think we can hang 10 deer and we have had my dads cow elk from awhile back on there


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

My dad showed me how when I was a little boy, and now he makes me do his lol.


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

ask to show me how once then I do it. I want to do it though...not forced to


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I learned how to gut a deer sorta the same way i learned how to clean fish. My dad had me do it the first time with him there watching, after that I was on my own.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

N7709K said:


> I learned how to gut a deer sorta the same way i learned how to clean fish. My dad had me do it the first time with him there watching, after that I was on my own.


i didnt get taught how to clean fish
my dad isnt as big into fishing as me so i kinda had to teach myself by trial and error
came up with a lot of bite size peices of fish
but now me and my uncle can do a half of a five gallon bucket in 15 min
(with the electric knife of corse)


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I've gutted all my own game, and several animals for my brother (he'd get a squirrel, bring them back and go out for another one). Heck, my second deer I shot while my folks were at work:lol:. I agree completely- if you aren't willing to do the work, then you don't deserve to hunt.

Same goes for using an ATV for carrying your animal out. I can see it if you're three miles from home and the weather is warm, but a two minute walk from your house? At our age? No, that's too much. You're just wasting gas and time doing that.

Another thing: I use parts of critters that others don't use, like the skin and sinew. So when I do it, I know it's not harmed.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

i do my own stuff...


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

mine and people i hunt with because im the youngest lol


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

i know how and i usually do, but my dad also does most of the stuff and i do whatever he tells me to do and i am ready with a skinning knife when he tells me to slice, cut, or do something and i usually dispose of the guts.


----------



## chaseingmuleys (Nov 4, 2007)

buglebuster said:


> My dad showed me how when I was a little boy, and now he makes me do his lol.


same here lol


----------



## jmr450 (Nov 26, 2009)

my papaw showed me how to gut a squirrel once and ive had to do everything else since


----------



## bowhunter130 (Feb 5, 2009)

I do, it's easy and it bugs me when kids dont sorry if i offended anyone but if you shoot the animal you need to be responsible for taking care of tracking, gutting, and unless you take your animal to be processed you should assist or do the processing your self.. Although i only get the backstraps out and then take it to the processeors:shade:


----------



## Andrew/Ohio (Dec 6, 2009)

bowhunter130 said:


> I do, it's easy and it bugs me when kids dont sorry if i offended anyone but if you shoot the animal you need to be responsible for taking care of tracking, gutting, and unless you take your animal to be processed you should assist or do the processing your self.. Although i only get the backstraps out and then take it to the processeors:shade:


Yeah its easy!:shade:


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

I gut my own deer!! And I've gutted deer for my brother and some friends, but I'm not forced to do any of it. I do just because I'd rather do it myself then watch someone else do it!! I'm a little bit of a hands on type of person!


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

well it depeds with me lol cause if i go to school and its going to be warm my dad will.. if its gonne be cool out ill clean it myself!


----------

